# ANy 1981 Honda Accord Kits?



## tylerh (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a friend who is a 81 Accord nut, and I would love to get him a model kit..
I cant find anything on a google search, but does anyone here know of one?

Thanks!

Tyler


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Doesn't look good. However if you have the Japanese name for the car I could help you out a little more. I don't think that era was done though. 
I think a search will be futile. 
Chris


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Not a kit, but ... look down this page:

http://www.speednation.com/store/honda.html


----------

